# TNA Bound for Glory



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*TNA WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH*
"The Icon" Sting vs. champion "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles

*WRESTLING'S BEST VS. WRESTLING'S FUTURE*
Main Event Mafia leader Kurt Angle vs. "The Blueprint" Matt Morgan

*MMA VS. TNA MATCH*
"The Boss" Bobby Lashley vs. Samoa Joe

*MONSTER'S BALL: HARDCORE EXTREME*
Hardcore Legend Mick Foley vs. "The Monster" Abyss

*ULTIMATE X MATCH FOR AN X DIVISION TITLE SHOT*
Suicide vs. D'Angelo Dinero vs. Daniels vs. Homicide​


----------

